# Transferring tv shows from one Bolt to another?



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

I have a second Bolt which I've been trying to transfer from the first one to the new one. However, they do not seem to be transferring. The one passes have transferred, but will not record since the first one still has the cable card. I've been waiting a few hours, but no luck as of yet. I started the transfer as instructed by Tivo support. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Are you using TiVo Online?


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

Yes. I checked again this morning, no luck. No recordings transferred to the new unit.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

INTL said:


> Yes. I checked again this morning, no luck. No recordings transferred to the new unit.










Three seconds after I clicked on "Transfer recordings" the destination TiVo had the program being displayed in My Shows.

I was transferring from TE4 to TE3. Shall I try it the other way?


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> View attachment 37338
> 
> Three seconds after I clicked on "Transfer recordings" the destination TiVo had the program being displayed in My Shows.
> 
> I was transferring from TE4 to TE3. Shall I try it the other way?


Yes, I received that notice as well, but a day later, the recordings are not on the other bolt, still on the original bolt.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

INTL said:


> Yes, I received that notice as well, but a day later, the recordings are not on the other bolt, still on the original bolt.


I'm guessing the new Bolt is TE4 and the old Bolt is TE3. So, in My Shows/Devices do you see the programs on the old Bolt and can you watch one? Check both units To Do List.

Listening to TiVo support is a bad thing. They didn't tell you to check the "All" box I hope. If so, restart both boxes. Then use TiVo Online to transfer one program.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm guessing the new Bolt is TE4 and the old Bolt is TE3. So, in My Shows/Devices do you see the programs on the old Bolt and can you watch one? Check both units To Do List.
> 
> Listening to TiVo support is a bad thing. They didn't tell you to check the "All" box I hope. If so, restart both boxes. Then use TiVo Online to transfer one program.


Yea, they told me to select all. I've restarted both, and selected a few, but nothing has transferred yet.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

INTL said:


> Yea, they told me to select all. I've restarted both, and selected a few, but nothing has transferred yet.


I guess there is nothing in your TDL on the destination TiVo? Until the programs appear there, they are not going to transfer.

Let's use numbers:
1 - can you watch a program on your new Bolt that is physically located on your old Bolt?
2 - can you transfer one program?
3 - don't watch My Shows, watch the new Bolt's TDL.
4 - is there any entries in the Recording Activity folder? If so, what do they say?


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> I guess there is nothing in your TDL on the destination TiVo? Until the programs appear there, they are not going to transfer.
> 
> Let's use numbers:
> 1 - can you watch a program on your new Bolt that is physically located on your old Bolt?
> ...


Yep, nothing in the TDL instead of recordings.

1) No
2) No
3) Nothing listed aside from one passes to be recorded
4) Shows shows to be recorded


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Until you can make "1" work, transfer is a lower priority. What's the error? Can you even see the older box's My Shows? A TiVo doesn't need a cable card to schedule a recording, make a 1P or enter a manual recording. It doesn't need a cable card for a guide. My TE4 Roamio has 800GB of programs transferred to it via Online. It has entries in the 1P manager. They just fail. They fail if I pull power too.

Recording Activity is the TE4 name for History. It shows what fails, deleted, cancelled, etc.

The default for TiVo Online's guide is My Programs. Make some favorites. See if Online can see just the Favorites.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

It does schedule the recording, but since it doesn't have a cable card, it doesn't record and the stations are black. Should I do a factory reset?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

What about fixing number 1?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Joe is right. If one box cannot watch the other boxes shows, you have no hope of transferring. 

Try restarting both boxes.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Just want to provide some perhaps unnecessary clarification Re: test 1 & 2:


JoeKustra said:


> 1 - can you watch a program on your new Bolt that is physically located on your old Bolt?
> 2 - can you transfer one program?


*Test #1* involves verifying that you're able to access the remote DVR's My Shows listing and select a program for immediate playback via *streaming*. (A test of TiVo's Multi-Room Streaming feature, MRS)

*Test #2* is just a single instance of what you're looking to do, *transfer *a recording from the remote DVR to the TE4/Hydra DVR. (A test of TiVo's Multi-Room Viewing feature, MRV ... albeit hobbled by Hydra, requiring initiating transfers via TiVo Online, so not strictly considered "MRV.")

As the previous posters have said, if you can't even stream a recording from the remote DVR to the Hydra DVR, you probably want to get that fixed first.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

INTL said:


> Yes, I received that notice as well, but a day later, the recordings are not on the other bolt, still on the original bolt.


Note that transfers of shows makes a copy and does not remove it from the original TiVo.

Scott


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> Note that transfers of shows makes a copy and does not remove it from the original TiVo.
> 
> Scott


And be glad it does because I've seen glitches in the copy.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> What about fixing number 1?


Been trying, so far not been successful.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

TonyD79 said:


> Joe is right. If one box cannot watch the other boxes shows, you have no hope of transferring.
> 
> Try restarting both boxes.


Tried multiple times. No luck.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Just want to provide some perhaps unnecessary clarification Re: test 1 & 2:
> ​*Test #1* involves verifying that you're able to access the remote DVR's My Shows listing and select a program for immediate playback via *streaming*. (A test of TiVo's Multi-Room Streaming feature, MRS)
> 
> *Test #2* is just a single instance of what you're looking to do, *transfer *a recording from the remote DVR to the TE4/Hydra DVR. (A test of TiVo's Multi-Room Viewing feature, MRV ... albeit hobbled by Hydra, requiring initiating transfers via TiVo Online, so not strictly considered "MRV.")
> ...


Both Bolts are on the previous version prior to Hydra. I wasn't crazy about Hydra, so I never upgraded.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

Should I try from the app?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

INTL said:


> Both Bolts are on the previous version prior to Hydra. I wasn't crazy about Hydra, so I never upgraded.


What! You can't copy between two TiVo units? Please post the IP address of each TiVo. You have no reason to use Online. Forget the posts about "Devices", that was Hydra. At the bottom of My Shows should be the other TiVo. Do they appear?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Yes. Sorry. We were operating on the assumption that the new bolt was hydra. 

Anyway, you should be able to see one box from the other and vice versa. If you can’t, you will never be able to transfer shows. 

Sounds like either a subnet issue (that’s why Joe is asking about the IP addresses) or an account issue. You may need to make sure TiVo thinks they are both active on the same account.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Yet no post on rollback. Very confusing.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

Yes, under devices, the other bolt appears, but cannot transfer as it says the show is not found, but it is playing fine on the old box. Tivo support is telling me to plug in a ethernet cable between them and transfer that way. They are too far apart and I only have one MOCA in a room. So, not sure how to do that.

Not sure about a rollback. What's that?


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes. Sorry. We were operating on the assumption that the new bolt was hydra.
> 
> Anyway, you should be able to see one box from the other and vice versa. If you can't, you will never be able to transfer shows.
> 
> Sounds like either a subnet issue (that's why Joe is asking about the IP addresses) or an account issue. You may need to make sure TiVo thinks they are both active on the same account.


Yes, they are both in my account and Tivo support has verified this. However, they do not seem of much help.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

INTL said:


> Yes, under devices, the other bolt appears, but cannot transfer as it says the show is not found, but it is playing fine on the old box. Tivo support is telling me to plug in a ethernet cable between them and transfer that way. They are too far apart and I only have one MOCA in a room. So, not sure how to do that.
> 
> Not sure about a rollback. What's that?


 I am so confused. I thought you said not hydra. But devices is a hydra thing. Isn't it?


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

Original bolt version: 20.7.4.RC42-USC-11-849
New lifetime bolt version: 20.7.4.RC42-USC-11-849


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I am so confused. I thought you said not hydra. But devices is a hydra thing. Isn't it?


The remote networked DVRs can be found at the bottom of the My Shows listing ("All" category); but there's also a "Devices" category in My Shows on the older UI, as well.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

INTL said:


> Original bolt version: 20.7.4.RC42-USC-11-849
> New lifetime bolt version: 20.7.4.RC42-USC-11-849


Are the 'Video Sharing' and 'Enable Video Downloads' boxes checked for each DVR in Device Preferences on TiVo.com?

And does the Media Access Key reported on TiVo.com >here< match the MAK listed in the UI on each box?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Your symptoms sound similar to those reported in the following post, from the thread where a DVR had become confused as to its MAK:


Phantom Gremlin said:


> I thought my problem was fixed, but now I have a different manifestation. Or maybe this is just a limitation of transferring recordings?
> 
> What's happening now is when I browse from my local Roamio to the Roamio in the other room, I can locally:
> 
> ...



Separately, have you made sure that each DVR is NOT in Standby mode? Standby mode has been causing issues for the last year, though I haven't seen the symptoms you've described.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Are the 'Video Sharing' and 'Enable Video Downloads' boxes checked for each DVR in Device Preferences on TiVo.com?
> 
> Yes
> 
> And does the Media Access Key reported on TiVo.com >here< match the MAK listed in the UI on each box?


Yes


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> The remote networked DVRs can be found at the bottom of the My Shows listing ("All" category); but there's also a "Devices" category in My Shows on the older UI, as well.


Thanks. I don't remember that one.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

INTL said:


> I have a second Bolt which I've been trying to transfer from the first one to the new one.


Where did you get the second Bolt?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Since it doesn't yet have a CableCARD installed and so there shouldn't be anything to lose, I'd do a 'Clear & Delete Everything' factory reset on the *new *BOLT (only).


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

On my new Roamio Pro w Lifetime I can stream recordings from my Premiere Lifetime and the other Roamio Pro I have.

But neither Roamio Pro has the TRANSFER option in the menus.

And at http://online.tivo.com when I try to transfer / copy recordings between the Roamio Pro Tivo's, nothing happens.

I can copy the OnePass list, tho.

Right now I have given up on trying to copy to the new Roamio Pro w Lifetime, and am now successfully copying to the Premiere Lifetime.

The Roamio Pro Tivo's are connected via MoCA, but the Premiere Lifetime is connected vis Ethernet.


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

Another problem is when I click ALL, hundreds of shows appear on the source Roamio Pro that are actually _*not *_on the source Roamio Pro.

They appear on http://online.tivo.com only.

I think that, somehow, they may be from a Tivo I sold a year or two ago, that is still being used by that customer.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Does your account at TiVo.com look ok? That sold TiVo should not be on your Active Devices list.

TE3 or TE4?

TE4 does not do transfers.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

SalemCat said:


> On my new Roamio Pro w Lifetime I can stream recordings from my Premiere Lifetime and the other Roamio Pro I have.
> 
> But neither Roamio Pro has the TRANSFER option in the menus.


Critically, I see no mention of whether the Roamio Pros are running the TE3/Encore/20.* or TE4/Hydra/21.* UI software version.

TE4 does not include the Transfer option in the menu.



SalemCat said:


> Right now I have given up on trying to copy to the new Roamio Pro w Lifetime, and am now successfully copying to the Premiere Lifetime.


The Premiere is not eligible for TE4 and so is running TE3, which still has the Transfer option in the menu.


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Does your account at TiVo.com look ok? That sold TiVo should not be on your Active Devices list.
> 
> TE3 or TE4?
> 
> TE4 does not do transfers.


I'm using TE4.

To be honest, since last November when TiVo murdered my 4TB BOLT, I've lost the desire to do anything but let TiVo stick a ring thru my nose, and follow their every lead.










Thank God I still own that LIFETIME PREMIERE with a 4TB Purple to store old Recordings.


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Does your account at TiVo.com look ok? *That sold TiVo should not be on your Active Devices list.*
> 
> TE3 or TE4?
> 
> TE4 does not do transfers.


That's true, but I am in no mood at all to mess with it, and potentially screw up any situation with an old eBay customer. Even though at this point I would not know how to even contact them, and likely they cannot contact me, either.

On Tivo Online I did uncheck the "Video sharing" button for their unit. But I left "Enable Video Downloads" checked.

Should I uncheck both, or would that screw them up ? Maybe I should check them both ?

I can see everything on their unit, and delete recording and passes if I wish to. I actually *did *do that by accident a few months ago.

Advice ?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SalemCat said:


> On Tivo Online I did uncheck the "Video sharing" button for their unit. But I left "Enable Video Downloads" checked.
> Should I uncheck both, or would that screw them up ? Maybe I should check them both ?
> Advice ?


The "Enable Video Downloads" is used. But not for something I understand. If you uncheck it, you will not notice. It was last used when you could download shows from Amazon. There is still a place in Network Diagnostics to display the speed of Amazon downloads (which stopped five years ago).

Video Sharing, on the other hand, turns that TiVo into an island. You lose the ability to copy programs to any other TiVo. You can look at System Information. The entry for TiVoToGo will change from a,a,a,a to a,i,a,i (or i,a,i,a). It effectively turns your TiVo into a Mini.

There is no harm to having both checked. I have several TiVo units and have "Network Control" disabled. No effect, and I can control the box from my Android TiVo app.

My current storage TiVo is a Roamio with 3TB running TE4. I use Online to transfer.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

SalemCat said:


> That's true, but I am in no mood at all to mess with it, and potentially screw up any situation with an old eBay customer. Even though at this point I would not know how to even contact them, and likely they cannot contact me, either.
> 
> On Tivo Online I did uncheck the "Video sharing" button for their unit. But I left "Enable Video Downloads" checked.
> 
> ...


A longshot would be seeing if you could activate IFTTT for your account and then, once working, submit the Premiere's TSN to Dylan Wondra* via the TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate FB group. It's possible that you'd be able to trigger a message to be displayed on the old unit still listed on your account.

* Premieres aren't officially supported but there are posts indicating a few people have them working with IFTTT.


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> The "Enable Video Downloads" is used. But not for something I understand. If you uncheck it, you will not notice. It was last used when you could download shows from Amazon. There is still a place in Network Diagnostics to display the speed of Amazon downloads (which stopped five years ago).
> 
> Video Sharing, on the other hand, turns that TiVo into an island. You lose the ability to copy programs to any other TiVo. You can look at System Information. The entry for TiVoToGo will change from a,a,a,a to a,i,a,i (or i,a,i,a). It effectively turns your TiVo into a Mini.
> 
> ...


I was concerned if they could see my Tivo's and delete my shows.

I'm thinking not, as their Tivo is still on my account online.

Their TiVo is not visible as a DEVICE in the Tivo Menu on any actual Tivo unit. Only online.

Apparently they have never tried to use TiVo online ?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

SalemCat said:


> Apparently they have never tried to use TiVo online ?


Or the mobile app.

You could always call TiVo to see if there's anything they could do, like pushing a message to the specific TiVo unit.


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

I can also change the name of their TiVo.

I suppose I could enter my email or phone number as a name ?


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Or the mobile app.
> 
> You could always call TiVo to see if there's anything they could do, like pushing a message to the specific TiVo unit.


I might do that.

Anyhow, I checked both boxes for them a moment ago.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SalemCat said:


> I might do that.
> Anyhow, I checked both boxes for them a moment ago.


The name means nothing technically. But with Online they could cause some damage. I would spend the time with TiVo CS and make things right. It's an account issue so they probably have the skill set for that and can get someone to help them. I had a problem last month with a refurb and after 30 minutes the problem was corrected.


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> The name means nothing technically. *But with Online they could cause some damage. *I would spend the time with TiVo CS and make things right. It's an account issue so they probably have the skill set for that and can get someone to help them. I had a problem last month with a refurb and after 30 minutes the problem was corrected.


Could they ?

The TiVo I sold them was a PREMIERE with LIFETIME.

I'll bet they just plugged it in and started using it.

As far as TiVo is concerned, I still own it.

I don't think they could even set up an Online Account for it as long as it is on mine.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SalemCat said:


> As far as TiVo is concerned, I still own it.
> I don't think they could even set up an Online Account for it as long as it is on mine.


True, they can't. But they could get some CS idiot to make it theirs quickly. Should TiVo decide to create a new promo for lifetime Premieres, then it may become an issue. But don't worry, that will never happen.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

SalemCat said:


> I'm thinking not, as their Tivo is still on my account online.


If you don't have any contact information for them through eBay, I would setup another email address and account with TiVo and move their TiVo to it just to get it off your primary account.

When you sold it did you open a case with TiVo, indicating it was being sold and should be transferred to the new owner (and provide that case number to the new owner)?

Scott


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> True, they can't. But they could get some CS idiot to make it theirs quickly. Should TiVo decide to create a new promo for lifetime Premieres, then it may become an issue. But don't worry, that will never happen.





HerronScott said:


> If you don't have any contact information for them through eBay, I would setup another email address and account with TiVo and move their TiVo to it just to get it off your primary account.
> 
> When you sold it did you open a case with TiVo, indicating it was being sold and should be transferred to the new owner (and provide that case number to the new owner)?
> 
> Scott


No, I did not.

That was long ago, and I was ignorant of the right way to do a sale.

I've not called Tivo yet.

I'm thinking they will be less busy on a weekday afternoon, as I anticipate making things right may be time-consuming.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> I would setup another email address and account with TiVo and move their TiVo to it just to get it off your primary account.


^^^ Great suggestion ^^^


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

I called TiVo and the Agent really had nothing to suggest, other than to assure me if the current owner of the Premiere Lifetime contacted them, THEN TiVo could contact me to release it.


----------



## jccfin (Aug 28, 2008)

I just bought one of those Bolt refurbs, put in a new 2TB drive and transferred all of the old recordings to the new. I think I'm running into problems but I wasn't sure if it's just me or if it's a known issue? Some of my transfers don't seem to transfer the entire program and would hang about halfway through when watching. Both are on TE4. Anyone know anything about this problem or how to fix? Re-transferring using Tivo online doesn't seem to work. The video would still hang, especially on the longer programs.


----------

